# New Shed, where from?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey All,

I'm after a shed now and need one just big enough for me to put a surface in it to use it as a bit of a work bench for various things. Such as tearing down and rebuilding my 1/5th scale petrol cars etc. SWMBO does not want them in our new house.

Anyway. I am thinking an 8 x 6ft Pent shed would be ideal, maybe one with a normal roof would be OK maybe better headroom.

Where should I be looking as some seem super expensive and some seem cheap. Obviously I want the best deal I can get.

Any ideas?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

All i can say is avoid places like b and q!, when you go inside the sheds, you will realise they are very very thin shiplap sides actually tacked with skinny brad nails, and the frames are 2x2 pine timbers, roof boards are made from 10mm thick cardboard and windows are plastic!, find a proper garden building place, but they aint cheap!

I bought a b and q shed from a friend, it was 2 years old and required lots and lots of new bits, i built the extension of this shed with good sized timbers and thick shiplap and screws, it is already showing its superiority to the b and q shed!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Get one bigger than you think that you need. Twice the size.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

empsburna said:


> Get one bigger than you think that you need. Twice the size.


I'd love to but our garden is tiny and swmbo wants some sort of garden lolol


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'd love to but our garden is tiny and swmbo wants some sort of garden lolol


Bit demanding isn't she? DO this, DO that, DON'T do that.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

empsburna said:


> Bit demanding isn't she? DO this, DO that, DON'T do that.


You must know her well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> You must know her well :lol: :lol: :lol:


I MARRIED one of the same species.

Just don't let her catch you washing car parts in the dishwasher. :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, buy the biggest you can get/justify/get away with

Order an 8x 6meter one and tell the Mrs it was an honest mistake :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dunster House...not the cheapest but built really well.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

This is ours.

Built it last week










I know that the area needs weeding before anyone says anything!


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought and 8x6 loglap shed from TigerSheds last year and would recommend them. Decent price and quality. Only quarm was there were a few knots in the wood which I took out and glued back into place.

We also bought a Cabin from UK timber buildings (http://stores.ebay.co.uk/UK-Timber-Buildings?_trksid=p2047675.l2563) a couple of weeks back. They were great, ordered on Saturday and I needed quite a few changes to their basic model, and they delivered the following Thursday. The cabin is great quality, made with decent wood, so hopefully the sheds they sell would be too! There should have been a delivery charge but they delivered free as they were on their way up to Scotland and our house was on the way


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We bought our last shed from here http://www.kirtonbuildings.co.uk/about_us.html 
They were spot on, but not sure if they're only in the Lincolnshire area or not?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine has a standard sized door and you can stand up in it. Most pents are a struggle to stand up in unless you have more head height. Doors are regularly 5'7" or so. 

Double doors open out (but tend to swing shut as there is no stop) and can be padlocked with a 50mm lock. Got myself a decent ABUS one. 

Mine is a Keter Oakland 757 from Costco. £650 ish. Took us about 5 hours to build it. 

Must have a flat base to begin otherwise you will be in all sorts of bother.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Deniance said:


> All i can say is avoid places like b and q!, when you go inside the sheds, you will realise they are very very thin shiplap sides actually tacked with skinny brad nails, and the frames are 2x2 pine timbers, roof boards are made from 10mm thick cardboard and windows are plastic!, find a proper garden building place, but they aint cheap!


Whilst I can't argue with any of the above, we purchased a cheap B & Q shed in 2001 (while on a tight budget), it's still standing but has been looked after, the floor and bottoms of the sides are now showing signs of rot due to us placing it directly onto slabs, I can't blame the shed for that....


----------

